# Be soft. Do not let the world make you hard. Do not let pain make you hate.



## elroy

How would you translate this Kurt Vonnegut quote?
_
Be soft. Do not let the world make you hard. Do not let pain make you hate. Do not let the bitterness steal your sweetness. Take pride that even though the rest of the world may disagree, you still believe it to be a beautiful place.
_
Here's my attempt:

_Sei weich. Lass die Welt dich nicht hart machen. Lass den Schmerz dich nicht zum Hass führen. Lass die Bitterkeit dich deiner Süße nicht berauben. Sei stolz, dass auch wenn dir sonst keine auf der Welt zustimmt, du sie trotzdem für einen schönen Ort hältst. _


----------



## berndf

_Sei sanft. Lass die Welt dich nicht hart machen. Lass den Schmerz dich nicht zum Hasse führen. Lass die Bitterkeit dich deiner Süße nicht berauben. Sei stolz, dass auch wenn dir sonst keine dir niemand zustimmt auf der Welt zustimmt, du sie trotzdem dennoch für einen schönen Ort hältst._


----------



## elroy

Oops, "keine" was a typo; I meant "keiner."  So you're saying "keiner" doesn't work here and it has to be "niemand"?

I considered "sanft" but I thought "weich" might work metaphorically, as in English.


----------



## berndf

I can't imagine a context where calling a person "weich" would not be pejorative.

The last sentence does not flow well if you read it loud. I know it is supposed to be prose but I would nevertheless try to bring in a minimum of metre. 

_Auf der Welt_ is too much of a set phrase to make _sie_ referring to _Welt_ sound natural. I sought mitigating this problem by placing _Welt_ at the end of the clause.


----------



## elroy

What about "keiner" vs. "niemand"?


----------



## Hutschi

Hi Elroy, I think, "niemand" is better here. By sound and by style,   "niemand" is neutral, "keiner" is male (although it is used neutrally).
"Niemand" sounds better and more poetically in the given high style, this is the main reason for me.

I have another problem: "Süße" does not sound good in German.
I did not find a better word until now, however.

I try to adapt the style of the last sentence.
_Sei stolz,  dass du, selbst wenn der Rest der Welt es bestritte, dennoch daran glaubst, sie sei wunderschön.

Sei stolz,  dass du, selbst wenn alle anderen es bestritten, fest daran glaubst, die Welt sei wunderschön._


----------



## berndf

I find _niemand_ fits the rearranged word order a bit better (weight of the 2nd syllable of _keiner_ too low) but _keiner_ is OK.

PS: Crossed with Hutschi. The gender neutrality is indeed an advantage of niemand. I forgot to mention that.


----------



## Hutschi

Noch zu "Süße" - ich würde es ersetzen durch "Anmut".

_Lass die Bitterkeit dich deiner Anmut nicht berauben. _(Ich hatte erst an "Lieblichkeit" gedacht, das passt aber stilistisch und rhythmisch nicht. "Süße" würde ich in einem solchen Zusammenhang nicht sagen. Es klingt für mich eher negativ.)

PS: stilistisch sind "weich" und "Süße" etwa auf einer stilistischen Linie, und "sanft" und "Anmut" auf einer anderen, poetischeren.

Die Doppelverwendung von "world" im Original klingt in Deutsch nicht gut. Sie würde zwar funktionieren, aber wahrscheinlich kann man darauf verzichten.

2. PS:
Don't Quote Me on That


> When you compare it to the stark prose of Vonnegut's _Slaughterhouse-Five_, it seems like a bit of a mismatch. The real quote is from writer Iain S. Thomas but you can find Vonnegut attributions everywhere. It seems that we'd rather have a fake quote from an icon, than a real quote from someone else.



Where does the quote come from?
Are you sure that it is from Vonnegut?

3. PS:
Lass die Welt dein Herz nicht erhärten.

Meine jetzige Version:

_Sei sanft. Lass die Welt dein Herz nicht erhärten. Lass den Schmerz dich nicht zum Hasse führen. Lass die Bitterkeit dich deiner Anmut nicht berauben. Sei stolz auf deinen Glauben, und bestritten es auch alle anderen, die Welt sei wunderschön._

Die Vesionen mit "dass" passen stilistisch irgenwie nicht richtig.


----------



## berndf

_Süße_ ist schon richtig hier. Anders als _hart_ und _sanft_ ist _Bitterkeit_ und _Anmut _kein kein auch nur annähernd vernünftiges Gegensatzpaar. Ich kann Dein Problem bis zu einem gewissen Grad nachvollziehen: Man spricht zwar von der _Süße des Lebens_ aber nicht von der _Süße _einer Person. Aber mit ein klein wenig dichterischer Freiheit ist diese Übertragung schon leistbar.


----------



## Hutschi

Das stimmt: süß und bitter sind ein gutes Paar.
Für mich fällt es nur in poetischer Richtung heraus. (Stilebene)

Das trifft bisher auch auf alle Versionen des letzten Satzes zu. Sie "schwingen" nicht richtig. Sie nähern sich dem aber.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Das trifft bisher auch auf alle Versionen des letzten Satzes zu. Sie "schwingen" nicht richtig. Sie nähern sich dem aber.


Ja, ich gebe Dir recht. Aber ich empfinde das Zeugma
_Take pride that even though the rest of the *world* may disagree, you still believe *it* to be a beautiful place._​auch schon im englischen Original als etwas verunglückt (_Ich heiße nicht nur Heinz Erhard -Komma- sondern auch Sie alle herzlich willkommen_). Ich glaube nicht, dass man versuchen sollte, das in der Übersetzung "auszubessern".


----------



## Hutschi

_Sei sanft. Lass die Welt dein Herz nicht erhärten. Lass den Schmerz dich nicht zum Hasse führen. Lass die Bitterkeit dich deiner Anmut nicht berauben. Sei stolz auf deinen Glauben, und bestritte es auch der Rest der Welt, jene sei wunderschön._


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> So you're saying "keiner" doesn't work here and it has to be "niemand"?


_Keiner_ is not grammatically wrong, but _niemand_ is much more idiomatic here.



elroy said:


> I considered "sanft" but I thought "weich" might work metaphorically


I agree with Berndf that "sanft" fits a lot better here. "Weich" as property of a person is considered negative in German. Also, "sanft" is a much more poetic than the common "weich".



Hutschi said:


> (Ich hatte erst an "Lieblichkeit" gedacht, das passt aber stilistisch und rhythmisch nicht.


Mir gefällt Hutschis Vorschlag viel besser als ihm selbst. "Lieblich" vs. "bitter" ist ein sehr gutes Gegensatzpaar aus dem Bereich des Geschmacks; vergleiche "sweet wine" ist lieblich und nicht süß. Nichtsdestotrotz ist "bitter/süß" auch absolut in Ordnung und wohlklingend.

"Anmut" dagegen ist eine völlig andere Eigenschaft und hat keinerlei Verwandschaft mit Süße. Das passt hier überhaupt nicht. Bitterkeit ist ja auch kein Gegensatz von Anmut. Ich kann diesen Vorschlag gar nicht nachvollziehen. Zumal "Anmut" auch eine typisch weibliche Eigenschaft ist und der Absatz ansonsten geschlechtsneutral ist.



Hutschi said:


> Lass die Welt dein Herz nicht erhärten


Ich finde Hutschis Ergänzung von "dein Herz" als zu viel der übersetzerischen Freiheit. Das englische Original schränkt das Erhärten eben nicht auf das Herz ein. 



Hutschi said:


> Sei stolz auf deinen Glauben


Das weckt völlig falsche religiöse Konnotationen, auch wenn es formal passt. Wenn man den Satz bis hierhin liest, dann denkt man automatisch an religiösen Glauben und genau das ist ja eben hier nicht gemeint. Man muss hier unbedingt religiöse Konnotationen vermeiden. "Halten für" ist drastisch besser als "glauben".

_Take pride that even though the rest of the world may disagree, you still believe it to be a beautiful place.
_
Mein Vorschlag:
_
Sei stolz, dass selbst wenn dir die ganze Welt zu widersprechen scheint, du sie dennoch für einen wunderschönen Ort hältst._

Ich finde "may disagree" wird durch "zu widersprechen scheint" sehr gut wiedergegeben. Ich empfinde zudem "selbst wenn" als poetischer und gehobener als "auch wenn".


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> _..._
> 
> 
> Mir gefällt Hutschis Vorschlag viel besser als ihm selbst. "Lieblich" vs. "bitter" ist ein sehr gutes Gegensatzpaar aus dem Bereich des Geschmacks; vergleiche "sweet wine" ist lieblich und nicht süß. Nichtsdestotrotz ist "bitter/süß" auch absolut in Ordnung und wohlklingend.
> 
> "Anmut" dagegen ist eine völlig andere Eigenschaft und hat keinerlei Verwandschaft mit Süße. Das passt hier überhaupt nicht. Bitterkeit ist ja auch kein Gegensatz von Anmut. Ich kann diesen Vorschlag gar nicht nachvollziehen. Zumal "Anmut" auch eine typisch weibliche Eigenschaft ist und der Absatz ansonsten geschlechtsneutral ist.



Ich habe Antonyme gesucht. Das Gegensatzpaar als Metapher der geschmacklichen Richtung habe ich vernachlässigt. "Süß" ist etws anderes als "Süße". Für mich assoziiert sich (sofern nicht als Anglizismus verwendet) Klebrigkeit und übertriebenes Aussehen und Verhalten, wenn es für erwachsene Personen verwendet wird.
Versuche mal, jemandem zu sagen, er habe Süße. "Deine Süße ist wie der Sommer."
Beim Eigenschaftswort ist es (zu Erwachsenen) eher auch negativ. "Du bist süß!" (Meist ironisch verwendet, das färbt ab.)
Vielleicht ist es aber auch eine regional unterschiedliche Auffassung.


...


> Das weckt völlig falsche religiöse Konnotationen, auch wenn es formal passt. Wenn man den Satz bis hierhin liest, dann denkt man automatisch an religiösen Glauben und genau das ist ja eben hier nicht gemeint. Man muss hier unbedingt religiöse Konnotationen vermeiden. "Halten für" ist drastisch besser als "glauben".
> 
> _Take pride that even though the rest of the world may disagree, you still believe it to be a beautiful place._



Ich hätte hier nie an religiösen Glauben gedacht. Wahrscheinlich, weil hier der Atheismus vorherrschend ist. Man muss das aber tatsächlich mit berücksichtigen.



> Mein Vorschlag:
> _
> Sei stolz, dass selbst wenn dir die ganze Welt zu widersprechen scheint, du sie dennoch für einen wunderschönen Ort hältst._
> 
> Ich finde "may disagree" wird durch "zu widersprechen scheint" sehr gut wiedergegeben. Ich empfinde zudem "selbst wenn" als poetischer und gehobener als "auch wenn".



Der Vorschlag gefällt mir. Das Zeugma ist erhalten.
Es "schwingt" etwas weniger als der Rest des Gedichtes, aber das ist, wie Bernd schon schrieb, im Englischen auch so. Dort fiel es mir nicht so auf, weil der Effekt etwas schwächer war. Bisher mit die beste Lösung.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Für mich assoziiert sich (sofern nicht als Anglizismus verwendet) Klebrigkeit und übertriebenes Aussehen und Verhalten, wenn es für erwachsene Personen verwendet wird.


Ich bin sicher, dass "sweetness" im Englischen hier rein positiv gemeint ist. Vielleicht kann Elroy noch mal ausführlicher beschrieben, wofür es im Englischen typischerweise steht? Ich nehme an, es steht hier für Freundlichkeit, Verträglichkeit, positiven Charakter.

Im Deutschen verwendet man zwar das Adjektiv "süß" für die Beschreibung von Personen, aber meistens im Sinne von entweder sexueller Attraktivität ("ein süßes Mädchen", "der Junge ist aber süß, oder?") oder Niedlichkeit (ein süßes Kleinkind, ein süßer Hundewelpe). 

Die "Süße" als Substantiv ist im Deutschen unüblich, ganz besonders als Charakterbeschreibung. Gerade deswegen finde ich deinen Vorschlag "Lieblichkeit" sehr gut.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Die "Süße" als Substantiv ist im Deutschen unüblich, ganz besonders als Charakterbeschreibung. Gerade deswegen finde ich deinen Vorschlag "Lieblichkeit" sehr gut.


Das Problem, das Hutschi mit _Lieblichkeit_ hat, ist seine Dreisilbigkeit. Und da hat er Recht. Sowohl das Original als auch Elroys Übersetzung sind zweigliedrig (Original jambisch, Übersetzung trochäisch) und _Bitterness_ bzw. _Bitterkeit_ durchbrechen das bereits. Ein zweiter dreigliedriger Fuß klingt einfach furchtbar. Das könnte eventuell man durch Umstellung beheben (am Ende fällt eine zusätzliches unbetontes Glied nicht so auf):
_Lass die Bitterkeit dich nicht berauben deiner Lieblichkeit._
Aber das wirkt gequält (wegen wegen ._..-keit...-keit_ oder weil die Substantivierung _Lieblichkeit_ an sich gequält wirkt? Ich weiß es nicht). Auch hier passt
_Lass die Bitterkeit dich nicht berauben deiner Süße._
einfach so viel besser. Ich würde es wirklich einfach lassen, auch wenn es nicht 100% idiomatisch ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich schlage "Milde" vor statt "Süße" (welche mir absolut nicht gefällt).
_Lass die Bitterkeit dich nicht deiner Milde berauben.
_
"Milde" iSv. "verzeihendes Verständnis; Nachsicht.
cf.: be (all) sweetness and light



elroy said:


> Lass die Bitterkeit dich deiner Süße nicht berauben.





berndf said:


> Lass die Bitterkeit dich nicht berauben _deiner Süße._


"nicht" stelle ich bewusst vor "_deiner Milde"_


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ich schlage "Milde" vor statt "Süße"


Passt an sich ganz gut. Aber als Gegensatz zu _Bitterkeit_ ist es nicht ganz überzeugend. Aber definitiv eine Möglichkeit.


JClaudeK said:


> "nicht" stelle ich bewusst vor "_deiner Milde"_


Was den Rhythmus leider auch wieder aus dem Tritt bringt, es sei denn du betonst _dich_ zulasten von _nicht_, was ich nicht für sehr glücklich hielte.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Das Problem, das Hutschi mit _Lieblichkeit_ hat, ist seine Dreisilbigkeit. ...


Genau. Es passt sich schlecht in die Klangstruktur ein. Das kann man vielleicht beheben.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe mal Synonyme von Bitterkeit gesucht:

Hader, Unmut, Groll, Missklang
Synonym für Bitterkeit | Bedeutung, Antonym, Fremdwort, Gegenteil

Groll und Milde wäre ein Gegensatzpaar, das vielleicht passt.

Unmut und Anmut würde (mit anderen Metaphern) ein schönes Gegensatzpaar bilden.



_Lass den Unmut dich nicht berauben deiner Anmut._
Notfalls funktioniert "Süße", aber hier bin ich auf Kajjos Seite. Es klingt nicht natürlich.

---
edit:

Lass die Bitterkeit dir deine Lieblichkeit nicht nehmen.
(Wie wäre das?)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Vielleicht könnte man ein anderes Bild nehmen, Kälte – Wärme.

„Bleib sanft, statt dich von der Welt verhärten zu lassen. Und lass nicht zu, dass dein Schmerz dich zum Hass führt. Lass dich von der Kälte der anderen nicht deiner Wärme berauben. Setz deinen Stolz daran, dass – selbst wenn dir da niemand zustimmt auf der Welt – sie für dich immer schön bleibt.“


----------



## Hutschi

Klingt gut, auch die letzte Zeile ist in sich stimmig.


----------



## elroy

Schlabberlatz said:


> „Bleib sanft, statt dich von der Welt verhärten zu lassen. Und lass nicht zu, dass dein Schmerz dich zum Hass führt. Lass dich von der Kälte der anderen nicht deiner Wärme berauben. Setz deinen Stolz daran, dass – selbst wenn dir da niemand zustimmt auf der Welt – sie für dich immer schön bleibt.“


 Gefällt mir im Prinzip sehr gut, aber ich empfinde das Ersetzen der Metapher als vielleicht zu viel der übersetzerischen Freiheit, um Kajjo zu zitieren. 

Liegt das Unbehagen am Substantiv "Süße"? Könnte man das Problem aus dem Weg schaffen, indem man das Adjektiv "süß" verwendet? Wie wäre es mit

_Bleib süß, trotz aller Bitterkeit. _

?


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Ich bin sicher, dass "sweetness" im Englischen hier rein positiv gemeint ist. Vielleicht kann Elroy noch mal ausführlicher beschrieben, wofür es im Englischen typischerweise steht? Ich nehme an, es steht hier für Freundlichkeit, Verträglichkeit, positiven Charakter.


 If someone is sweet, they are kind, gentle, caring, helpful.  They do and say nice things.  They make you feel good.  I guess it's basically a stronger "nice."


Kajjo said:


> Im Deutschen verwendet man zwar das Adjektiv "süß" für die Beschreibung von Personen, aber meistens im Sinne von entweder sexueller Attraktivität ("ein süßes Mädchen", "der Junge ist aber süß, oder?") oder Niedlichkeit (ein süßes Kleinkind, ein süßer Hundewelpe).


 Hm, in that case would my suggestion in the previous post not work for you, then?


----------



## Hutschi

In German, if somebody is "süß" - it doas not mean  "gentle, caring, helpful" but neat (children) or bedworthy or (in an ironic tone) incredible. Kajjo explained it in #15

"Süßer/Süße" is like "honey"/"babe"/"shawly"/"Sweetheart"/"hun"/tootsie"/"honeypie" etc. See also dict.cc | Süße | Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch

"Die Süße" has also other connotations than in English.

As far as I see, Bernd supports this translation, nevertheless.

----
Lieblichkeit vs. Bitterkeit works as metaphor (both about taste) as Kajjo mentioned, too,  but not good in rhythm (this was why I did not select it in the first place). With some adjustments it may work.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> If someone is sweet, they are kind, gentle, caring, helpful. They do and say nice things. They make you feel good. I guess it's basically a stronger "nice."


That's exactly the problem. I agree with the English connotations and understand sweet in English in exactly this way. However, in German "süß" does not have these connotations at all. "Süß" is mostly "cute" like for young children and young animals; it is sometimes "attractive" when combined with girls or boys.

We cannot use "süß" to mean "caring, helpful, nice" in German. Simply as that.

Der noun "Süße" could mean something along "dolce vita" in Italian, though. That is almost the opposite of what is meant, isn't it? I recommend to avoid using "süß" as translation of "sweet=caring behaviour".



Hutschi said:


> Lieblichkeit vs. Bitterkeit works as metaphor (both about taste)


I still like this the most, because it fits in reagrds to the metaphor and content.



elroy said:


> _Bleib süß, trotz aller Bitterkeit. _


This does not realy work in German for the reasons explained above. Even considering the poet's license is really does not convey the intended meaning.
_
Berndf: Lass die Bitterkeit dich deiner Süße nicht berauben._

I still somewhat like Berndf's suggestions, because it is straightforward and fluent. However, the content will not be easy to understand for a reader who don't know the original.

New suggestions:

_Do not let the bitterness steal your sweetness.
Lass die Bitterkeit dich nicht deiner Warmherzigkeit berauben.
Lass dir nicht dein Herz verbittern.
_


Schlabberlatz said:


> Lass dich von der Kälte der anderen nicht deiner Wärme berauben.


I like this suggestion, albeit it replaces the metaphor completely. Maybe a little bit too free, but it works really good in German.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> I like this suggestion, albeit it replaces the metaphor completely. Maybe a little bit too free, but it works really good in German.




What kind of translation is supposed? A bilingual literal translation for language students? Or a literary one?

For a literary translation it works good.
Compare also Umberto Eco: _Quasi dasselbe mit anderen Worten: Über das Übersetzen_
Eco describes this method as one of several possible ones. It is faithful to the original.

What is the purpose, Elroy? Could you give some context?


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Vielleicht könnte man ein anderes Bild nehmen, Kälte – Wärme.


Für mich sind _Bitterkeit_ und _Kälte _zwei völlig verschiedene Notionen.
Auch ein ursprünglich warmherziger Mensch kann mit der Zeit (wenn das Schicksal ihm übel mitspielt) verbittern, nicht aber kaltherzig werden.

Deshalb halte ich das Umsteigen auf die Metapher "Kälte – Wärme" nicht für angebracht, nicht nur wegen der - zu weit gehenden - übersetzerischen Freiheit.


elroy said:


> If someone is sweet, they are kind, gentle, caring, helpful.


Vielleicht:
_Lass die Bitterkeit dich nicht deiner Güte berauben._


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Auch ein ursprünglich warmherziger Mensch kann mit der Zeit (wenn das Schicksal ihm übel mitspielt) verbittern, nicht aber kaltherzig werden.


Nein? Warum nicht? 


JClaudeK said:


> Lass die Bitterkeit dich nicht _deiner Güte berauben._


Und ist das so viel anders? Verliert man Güte, wenn man verbittert? Wo ist _in diesem Sinne _der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen Güte und Warmherzigkeit?


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Nein? Warum nicht?


Warmherzigkeit/ Kaltherzigkeit ist ein Charakterzug, Bitterkeit nicht, die kommt (bei manchen Menschen) erst mit der Zeit.


Kajjo said:


> Verliert man Güte, wenn man verbittert?


Meiner Meinung nach, ja. Ein verbitterter Mensch hat nicht mehr/ weniger die Fähigkeit, an andere zu denken, aus sich herauszugehen, "sweet" zu sein.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Meiner Meinung nach, ja.


Wenn man Güte verlieren kann, dann auch Warmherzigkeit. Wo soll da der Unterschied in dieser Hinsicht sein?

Ich gebe dir aber unabhängig davon Recht, dass Kälte/Wärme ein doch schon weitreichender Ersatz der Metapher ist und Verbitterung/Güte ein guter Vorschlag ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> Für mich sind _Bitterkeit_ und _Kälte _zwei völlig verschiedene Notionen.


Darum geht es!


----------



## elroy

Ja, ich glaube, Ihr habt aneinander vorbeigeredet. So wie ich das verstanden habe, wollte JClaudeK nicht aussagen, dass man Warmherzigkeit nicht verlieren kann, sondern dass man beim Verlieren von Warmherzigkeit nicht _kaltherzig_ wird, sondern eher verbittert. Ich gehe davon aus, dass JClaudeK prinzipiell nichts gegen das Gegensatzpaar "warmherzig - verbittert" hätte, dass er aber vielleicht deswegen "Güte" anstatt "Warmherzigkeit" vorgeschlagen hat, um zu vermeiden, dass der Spruch nur die eine Hälfte "warmherzig" enthält ohne das prinzipiell logisch anmutende Gegenstück "kaltherzig". 

An "Güte" gefällt mir nicht, dass man damit die Metapher verliert.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Compare also Umberto Eco: _Quasi dasselbe mit anderen Worten: Über das Übersetzen_
> Eco describes this method as one of several possible ones. It is faithful to the original.


Siehe auch hier:
Übertragung vs Übersetzung


elroy said:


> Liegt das Unbehagen am Substantiv "Süße"? Könnte man das Problem aus dem Weg schaffen, indem man das Adjektiv "süß" verwendet?


Es ist meistens Geschmackssache, wie frei man übersetzt. Manchmal tendiere ich dazu, frei/literarisch zu übersetzen, manchmal möchte ich eng am Original bleiben, auch wenn das Ergebnis sperrig ausfällt, vgl. Back from that Bourne

Wenn es auch sperrig sein darf, kann man eine Variante mit dem Adjektiv basteln. Z. B.:
Setz der Bitterkeit der Feindseligen deine süße Freundlichkeit entgegen.
Oder
Lass nicht zu, dass die Bitterkeit der anderen dich ebenfalls bitter macht, sondern bewahre deine süße Freundlichkeit.

So richtig toll scheint mir das jedoch nicht zu sein. Aber vielleicht kann es für dich als „Bastelanregung“ dienen; vielleicht fällt dir noch etwas besseres ein.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> An "Güte" gefällt mir nicht, dass man damit die Metapher verliert.


Was ist hier wichtiger: die Form oder der Inhalt - that is the question. _Ich_ würde dem Inhalt den Vorrang geben (siehe auch #34), aber das musst du entscheiden.


----------



## Sowka

Guten Morgen 

_Be soft. Do not let the world make you hard. Do not let pain make you hate. Do not let the bitterness steal your sweetness. Take pride that even though the rest of the world may disagree, you still believe it to be a beautiful place._

Ich störe mich an dem bislang hier diskutierten "sanft", denn "sanft" beschreibt meiner Auffassung nach das Verhalten nach außen. Alle anderen Qualitäten, die hier genannt werden, beziehen sich aber auf Qualitäten innerhalb der Person.

Ich verstehe "be soft" eher im Sinne von "bleib weich, beeindruckbar, beweglich, lernfähig", "verhärte dich nicht, um dich vor der von außen wirkenden Härte zu schützen". Als ich das Zitat las, dachte ich sofort an Wolf Biermanns "Du, lass dich nicht verhärten". Wolf Biermann würde sicherlich nie seine Mitstreiter dazu auffordern, "sanft" zu sein.

Ich kenne Personen, die in ihrem Verhalten sanft, aber dabei innerlich total verhärtet sind. Aus diesen Erwägungen heraus, und da mir im Moment nichts Besseres einfällt, würde ich bei "weich" bleiben.


----------



## Kajjo

@Sowka: Ich verstehe deinen Einwand, aber ich empfinde die Charakterisierung einer Person als "weich" als absolut nicht idiomatisch, abgesehen von "weich" als negative Eigenschaft. 

"Bleib weich!", würde ich nicht auf Anhieb in dem beabsichtigten Sinne verstehen. 

Das Gegenteil von "hart/verhärtet" bei einer Person ist im Deutschen nicht "weich", sondern vielleicht "milde/gütig" oder dergleichen. Aber du hast recht, "sanft" trift auch nicht genau das, was gemeint zu sein scheint.


----------



## elroy

Wie wäre es mit "zart" für "soft"? 

Und "süßes Wesen" für "sweetness"?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Und "süßes Wesen" für "sweetness"?


Nein, "süß" funktioniert so im Deutschen einfach nicht. Hak das bitte wirklich ab. "Süß" hat völlig andere Konnotationen als "sweet" im Englischen. Das müssen wir alle aus diesem Thread mitnehmen.



elroy said:


> Wie wäre es mit "zart" für "soft"?


Nein, auch "zart" passt hier gar nicht. Die meisten Erwachsenen sind nicht zart und können dies auch nicht bleiben.


----------



## Hutschi

Eine poetische Übersetzung der ersten zwei Sätze:
_Be soft. Do not let pain make you hate._
Sei mild. Lass dich nicht vom Schmerz zum Hass verführen.

Ergänzung: "Mild" erscheint mir hier gut, insbesondere, wenn ich die Diskussion zu "zart" beachte. "Zart" passt wirklich nicht gut. "Zart" hat eine starke Konnotation zur körperlichen Statur. Besonders ohne Kontext. Eine zarte Person ist feingliedrig, zerbrechlich und das Gegenteil von grob.


----------



## JClaudeK

Sowka said:


> Ich verstehe "be soft" eher im Sinne von "bleib weich, beeindruckbar, beweglich, lernfähig",


Vielleicht: Kapsle/ igle/ riegle dich nicht ein/ verschanze dich nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Vielleicht: Kapsle/ igle/ riegle dich nicht ein/ verschanze dich nicht.


Guter Gedanke (für eine "natürliche" Sprache).


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "Mild" erscheint mir hier gut


"Mild" würde zwar generell als Eigenschaft einer Person sehr gut passen und wäre hier idiomatisch, aber ich frage mich, ob das wirklich gemeint ist. Sorichtig kann ich mir unter "soft" nichts vorstellen. Auch im Englischen ein seltsamer Begriff. Vielleicht kann @elroy noch mal erläutern, wie es im Englisch normalerweise verstanden werden würde? Die Erläuterung zu "sweet" war ja auch sehr nützlich.

_Be soft. Do not let the world make you hard._

Gemeint ist hier ja offensichtlich der Unterschied zu "verhärten / hart machen". Vielleicht doch eher "bleibe gütig"?


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> Be soft. Do not let the world make you hard. Do not let pain make you hate. Do not let the bitterness steal your sweetness. Take pride that even though the rest of the world may disagree, you still believe it to be a beautiful place.



My 2¢:

Sei nachgiebig. Lass nicht zu, dass die Welt dich abhärtet. Lass nicht zu, dass dein Schmerz in Hass mündet. Lass dir deine Freundlichkeit nicht verbittern. Behaupte mit Stolz, dass du die Welt immer noch für einen wunderschönen Ort hältst, auch wenn alle anderen widersprechen.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> "Mild" würde zwar generell als Eigenschaft einer Person sehr gut passen und wäre hier idiomatisch, aber ich frage mich, ob das wirklich gemeint ist. So richtig kann ich mir unter "soft" nichts vorstellen. Auch im Englischen ein seltsamer Begriff. Vielleicht kann @elroy noch mal erläutern, wie es im Englisch normalerweise verstanden werden würde? Die Erläuterung zu "sweet" war ja auch sehr nützlich.
> 
> _Be soft. Do not let the world make you hard._
> 
> Gemeint ist hier ja offensichtlich der Unterschied zu "verhärten / hart machen". Vielleicht doch eher "bleibe gütig"?



Von mir aus gesehen ist "gütig" gut.

"Mild" war eine von mehreren (ca. 20) Übersetzungen: dict.cc Wörterbuch :: soft :: Deutsch-Englisch-Übersetzung

Einige sind unbrauchbar im Kontext.

Noch eins: Was ist mit "mitfühlend"? Das passt nicht zu "hart machen" - aber zu "verhärten".

Wir haben das Problem, dass es in Deutsch ungefähr 20 Bedeutungen hat. Keine erfüllt alles. Jede Übersetzung wird zu einer Interpretation.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Sorichtig kann ich mir unter "soft" nichts vorstellen. Auch im Englischen ein seltsamer Begriff. Vielleicht kann @elroy noch mal erläutern, wie es im Englisch normalerweise verstanden werden würde?


 I understand it to mean "tender, gentle," the opposite of "harsh, brusque."


----------



## berndf

Me understanding as well, hence my suggestion _sanft_.


----------

